# Cookies:..Marmalade Chews:..Yield - 3 Dozen....



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Marmalade Chews:......(( CSW note:..I have made these since 1961!. Sure is a "T&T" recipe in my eyes!)). 
Preheat oven to 350*. 
Cream together: 
1-third cup shortening, 
1-half cup lightly-packed brown sugar, 
1-half cup white sugar. 
Add:
1 beaten egg, 
1 teaspoon vanilla. 
Beat well. 
Blend OR sift together...
1 cup all-purpose flour(Purity IF you can find it, IF not use Robin Hood), 
1-half teaspoon baking powder, 
1-half teaspoon baking soda, 
1-half teaspoon salt, 
1-half teaspoon cinnamon, 
1-quarter teaspoon ginger, 
1-quarter teaspoon nutmeg. 
Add to creamed mixture and combine well.
Blend in: 
1 cup rolled oats, 
1-quarter cup marmalade,
1-half cup raisins. 
Drop from a teaspoon onto a greased baking sheet.
Bake in pre-heated 350* oven for 10-12 minutes.
Yield: 3 dozen cookies....(sorry no picture)


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Made some cookies!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Made some cookies!


to the top!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370523-1.html


----------

